# Insane Film Suggestions



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

Life is wonderfully complex.

Ever since I saw the film Waking Life, I've been on a constant hunt for similar films. Not only did i love how visually surreal it was- but i also loved the ideas expressed. The concept that films could be more thought-provoking while still entertaining is pure awesome. I still love a good comedy (in good taste). But I want to be mind-blown. I want to think about new ideas. I want to walk away in deep thought. I want to get to the end of a film and say "ok wtf just happened?"

Share your recommendations and/or discuss the amount of mindf*ck you experienced.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

You might like The Truman Show, not so much for the visuals though, it has a good plot and has an interesting concept.
There's loads more in the back of my head I can't think of right now.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the film you mentioned, but I can recommend plenty of thought provoking and complex films. David Lynch and Stanley Kubrick, naturally, are great in this regard though in entirely different ways. From the former I'd first recommend *Mulholland Drive *which will cause all your preconceptions of what film can be to shatter and may irrevocably change your life. From Kubrick you must see, if you haven't already, the immortal *2001: A Space Oddesey.* Paul Thomas Anderson is also great; his *Magnolia* is really stunning as well as last year's The Master, but I would recommend Magnolia first (though admittedly I haven't seen There Will Be Blood, his most acclaimed film). As far as completely insane movies go, the Japanese film *House* (can't remember the director) is pure surrealistic madness. Charlie Kaufman and Spike Jonze's *Adaptation* is also incredible, and complements their other masterpiece *Being John Malkovich*- both of these movies are charmingly bizarre and also geniously creative and thought provoking. I'll try and stop myself here so as not to overwhelm you with recommendations and devalue the ones mentioned; but if you are unfamiliar with these I sincerely hope you check out a couple and that you enjoy them as much as I have. 

edit: other great directors (because I can't help myself): Terrance Malick (incredible artistic direction and creative story-telling), Robert Altman (hyper-naturalistic multi-character pieces), and then the ununmentionable Ingmar Bergman. Also, between the first two I mentioned (whom I recommend the most): Lynch offers a more introspective and psychological treatment of the human condition while Kubrick is more macro-societal or even metaphysical in his films- just a random last note- after briefly reading about Waking Life, I really think you'd like Mulholland Drive.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Lunacy.
The Seventh Seal.
My Dinner with Andre.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

ManWithoutHats said:


> I'm not familiar with the film you mentioned, but I can recommend plenty of thought provoking and complex films. David Lynch and Stanley Kubrick, naturally, are great in this regard though in entirely different ways. From the former I'd first recommend *Mulholland Drive *which will cause all your preconceptions of what film can be to shatter and may irrevocably change your life. From Kubrick you must see, if you haven't already, the immortal *2001: A Space Oddesey.* Paul Thomas Anderson is also great; his *Magnolia* is really stunning as well as last year's The Master, but I would recommend Magnolia first (though admittedly I haven't seen There Will Be Blood, his most acclaimed film). As far as completely insane movies go, the Japanese film *House* (can't remember the director) is pure surrealistic madness. Charlie Kaufman and Spike Jonze's *Adaptation* is also incredible, and complements their other masterpiece *Being John Malkovich*- both of these movies are charmingly bizarre and also geniously creative and thought provoking. I'll try and stop myself here so as not to overwhelm you with recommendations and devalue the ones mentioned; but if you are unfamiliar with these I sincerely hope you check out a couple and that you enjoy them as much as I have.


Good suggestions in there, especially anything by Kaufman. I want to watch his Synocdene, New York sometime. Probably Being John Malkovich, despite its quirks, is the most accessible of his work -- it's just quirky, but otherwise straight-forward. 

Magnolia was great, I need to watch it again. Mulholland Drive would definitely be on the list; Lynch is a director where you might need to watch is movies a few times, and still not everything is able to be deconstructed, it can kind of defy articulate description.

Malick's "Tree of Life" is something I have even trouble discussing; I can't say it satisfied me, but on some level it was beautiful. I just don't know how to say anything about it, because of the way the story was told. It leaves feelings, not necessarily thoughts, in its wake.

For a more commercial enterprise, "Cloud Atlas" was a glorious mess. Some people hate it; some people like it; I thought it was a flawed movie with some beautiful motifs woven throughout.


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> You might like The Truman Show, not so much for the visuals though, it has a good plot and has an interesting concept.
> There's loads more in the back of my head I can't think of right now.


Funny you mention this one... Just watched it yesterday with the pops. Interesting concept indeed. Don't you just love Jim Carey?


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

@_ManWithoutHats_ the only films I've seen by Kubrick are The Shining, A Clockwork Orange (loved the madness), Lolita, and Full Metal Jacket (the drill sergeant was perfect). In terms of Lynch I remember watching Eraserhead (one of my absolute faves), Lost Highway, Blue Velvet, and Dune (for some reason I always fall asleep before finishing it).

I'm gonna have to check out Mulholland Drive and House soon. And I always tell myself that in going to watch Being John Malkovich but I never do. This was the push I needed.


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

@Jennywocky would you say that The Tree of Life leaves (no pun intended) more feelings than thoughts like Requiem For A Dream? I would definitely agree about having to watch Lynch movies a few times- especially Eraserhead and Dune. So that's two recommendations for Magnolia. Gonna have to queue that up.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

djqpewpew said:


> would you say that The Tree of Life leaves (no pun intended) more feelings than thoughts like Requiem For A Dream?


I saw Tree of Life more recently, I saw Requiem probably ten years ago. But I can actually describe to you the plotlines in Requiem in ways that make sense, although the movie itself is shot in a way that captures inner subjective experience. I think the progression of time was more linear in Requiem. It tried to impart what it feels like to be a junkie (of whatever kind) and where that can lead, via immersion in the experience.
　
Tree of Life was so much more abstracted to me. I have trouble even stating what the aim of the movie was. (I mean, it even includes this really long wordless sequence of the universe and stars and I think dinosaurs, etc... it left me wondering where the movie was going.) I guess it is about a man trying to come to terms with a brother's death and his childhood, but it doesn't seem to speak with words at all... if you get what I am saying. It seems like it is trying to bypass conscious thought and impart information via some other means. Unfortunately, it wasn't accessible to many because of that. It's an odd movie, that way -- I would say it was 'good' but I have trouble saying anything about it at all.
　


> I would definitely agree about having to watch Lynch movies a few times- especially Eraserhead and Dune.


I've noticed Lynch likes to grab an image motif in some of his movies, to convey a subjective feeling beyond words -- like the water drop in Dune or the guttering flame in Blue Velvet.



> So that's two recommendations for Magnolia. Gonna have to queue that up.


That movie just had some wonderful acting. It's LONG... but wow. Now that I'm thinking about it, Hoffman plays a kind of male ISFJ nurse type who I think probably shares the screen with Cruise for a short amount of time -- which is really ironic, considering he kicks Cruise's ass pretty bad in Mission Impossible 3 a few years later. That's amusing. 

EDIT: I do have a soft spot in my heart for Being John Malkovich. Another joy was finally seeing Orson Bean, who did Bilbo's voice in the Rankin-Bass version of The Hobbit in the 70's. I never had seen him until this movie. He's hilarious... and so darn old! The movie just made me laugh a lot, with the oddness of the characters. Cameron Diaz is almost unrecognizable with her typical "model" looks so downplayed; Catherine Keener exemplifies here the biting sarcasm which she quickly became known for, after; and it's nice to see puppeteering receive such prominence.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> Good suggestions in there.... <snip>


I also really want to see synochdene; I'm really curious to see how he is as a director. I actually caught Being John Malkovich on TV without having heard of it and had no idea what to expect, which was probably an excellent way to discover that movie. Lynch films definitely take a few viewings before you can even pretend to understand them, but I've actually only seen Mulholand Drive and Twin Peaks. Kubrick also had an incredible depth but he's more subtle in a way; most of his movies are somewhat straight forward on the surface but they actually reveal themselves to be open to limitless analysis and interpretation (though not all of them actually). I hardly thought of 2001 as an incredible film until the third time I saw it and 1) someone pointed out the monolith... everywhere (if you don't know what I mean, remember this the next time you see it) 2. I was discovering Nietzsche at the time and noticed the connection of the musical theme (R. Strauss' Also Sprach Zarathustra) with the narrative/thematic content of the film.

From Malick I've actually only seen Days of Heaven, but what you said is true for that as well. He has a very impressionistic approach to characters, development and everything. It blew me away though; so unlike anything else I've seen. But not particularly thought provoking so much as overwhelming on feeling level. I wanted to see cloud atlas but haven't yet, hopefully soon though. I found 20 great movies for $2 each the other day and went on a little splurge, so I'm currently working my way through those.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

I won't ever stop recommending Garden State. It's weird, surreal and my favorite movie.







The man from Earth is definitely a weird movie too. NT material.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

ManWithoutHats said:


> I also really want to see synochdene; I'm really curious to see how he is as a director.


In Roger Ebert's blog of the best movies of the last decade, Synochdene was actually his #1 pick due to the profound comments about life and identity that Kaufman was making. He's had to watch it a few times to really get some kind of sense on it.

I feel embarrassed to say I've never yet seen 2001. It's been on my list a long time (along with Dr. Strangelove, which I've actually owned for ten years on DVD), but I just never committed to watching them yet



> I wanted to see cloud atlas but haven't yet, hopefully soon though. I found 20 great movies for $2 each the other day and went on a little splurge, so I'm currently working my way through those.


Atlas' problem might be that it melds blockbuster sensibilties with arthouse, so it's accessible enough that it seems simplistic rather than profound in some parts. If it had been directed more like Malick, with a dreamy feel instead of a palpable literal one, it might have had more resonance, while losing a bit more of its audience.

The main gist seems basically that we're all part of something bigger than us collectively, we're all part of the same thing, so the ways in which we abuse and oppress each other seem ridiculous and demeaning, when we should be something more. The best characters in the movie realize this and are reaching for that kind of transcendence. You can clearly see Lana Wachowski's hand in this, as she knows what it is like to be an outsider of sorts. Some of the problem might be that some of the sequences are literal (like a futuristic one where a clone is considered to be a lesser life form despite having feelings and desires, and the scene is designed as a revolution/action piece), which can also leave them seeming ordinary; Malick's impressionist, less literal approach makes the same ideas seem loftier in some way. I could identify with the themes, though, so some of the sequences really touched me even if a few did not.

Ben Whisham definitely shows why he's one of the best up-and-coming (if not already arrived) actors out there. Just an excellent performance; even against Jim Broadbent, he dominates the scene.


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

@antahon Garden State is awesome. Thought-provoking and a pretty cute love story too.


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> I feel embarrassed to say I've never yet seen 2001.


I second the embarrassed feels.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

djqpewpew said:


> Life is wonderfully complex.
> 
> Ever since I saw the film Waking Life, I've been on a constant hunt for similar films. Not only did i love how visually surreal it was- but i also loved the ideas expressed. The concept that films could be more thought-provoking while still entertaining is pure awesome. I still love a good comedy (in good taste). But I want to be mind-blown. I want to think about new ideas. I want to walk away in deep thought. I want to get to the end of a film and say "ok wtf just happened?"
> 
> Share your recommendations and/or discuss the amount of mindf*ck you experienced.


Have you watched other Linklater films such as Slacker, A Scanner Darkly, Before Sunrise and Before Sunset? If not, do so!

I would also recommend The Holy Mountain, it doesn't really have any profound philosophical point but it's a trippy play with new age esoterism, social critique, latin american history, christian iconography etc! 

You might also appriciate Metropia, an animated, philosophical dystopian fiction. And perhaps Woody Allens Annie Hall? 

Also check out Tarkovskys movies Zerkalo, Solaris and Stalker. 

And Possession, imo the best and most though provoking horror movie.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

You'd probably like David Cronenberg. I've mentioned him before on similar threads. Check out Videodrome, The Fly, and if you like those, The Brood. Cerebral horror/scifi.

Woman in the Dunes is one of my favorite films ever. _Beautiful _existential Japanese film.

You'd probably also like Fantastic Planet.


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

Eos_Machai said:


> Have you watched other Linklater films such as Slacker, A Scanner Darkly, Before Sunrise and Before Sunset? If not, do so!
> 
> I would also recommend The Holy Mountain, it doesn't really have any profound philosophical point but it's a trippy play with new age esoterism, social critique, latin american history, christian iconography etc!
> 
> ...


Definitely have seen Slacker and A Scanner Darkly, which were both phenomenal. I don't care what anyone says- Keanu Reeves is awesome, especially for parts like The Scanner Darkly and The Day The Earth Stood Still where his lack of emotion compliments the premise. Gonna have to see Before Sunrise and Before Sunset, though.

Also seen The Holy Mountain, but that was another one I fell asleep during. Need to re view it because what I did see was intense, especially the beginning. Awesome sets.

Also seen bits and pieces of Metropia, but that was a particularly... sexual evening, so that's why I only saw bits and pieces. Need to re view as well.

I haven't seen the last few you mentioned- so I'm adding them to the list I've got going in this notepad. Stoked to see so many movie heads giving their input! Feeling less alone as a movie nerd :X
@chimeric I've viewed Videodrome, but not the others you mentioned. Videodrome was really weird, to say the least. And I definitely remember SOMETHING about Fantastic Planet. From what i remember it was like Fantasia on crack. Don't think I ever saw the full film, though. Listed!


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

djqpewpew said:


> And I definitely remember SOMETHING about Fantastic Planet. From what i remember it was like Fantasia on crack. Don't think I ever saw the full film, though. Listed!


More like "Fantasia" on LSD.


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

chimeric said:


> More like "Fantasia" on LSD.


Honestly I was gonna say that, but saying it was like Fantasia on crack rolled better off the tongue... er... fingers.


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

Sooooooo

M'lady and I watched Possessed last night. Translated subtitles were a bit off, but it was funny. I enjoyed the premise and grittiness, but m'lady not s'much. She was pretty freaked out, especially at the girl's head exploding. However she did think it was funny to hear the priest yelling at the ghost over and over. "Yeung yeung yeung yeung yeung-HOI" hahaha.

Anyway, I think Being John Malkovich is in queue for this evening. Excited to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

If you want to walk away with some food for thought I can suggest two movies that might do the trick..

*Talk Radio*.. One of Oliver Stone's films of lesser accolades. However the acting is superb and the content in hindsight can be seen as a precursor to internet forums and comment boards.. "Everybody is talking.. But no one has anything to say"... A masterful study in the insignificance of human opinion. 

*How To Get Ahead in Advertising*.. A dark comedy that deals with a fall into madness and the corporate drive to sell us everything and anything and the manipulative tricks they employ to do so.. Some of the most hilarious dialogue on a more serious subject I have ever seen. The lead character is outstanding in his physical comedy as well. A small dollop of surrealism just adds to end product..

Ahead their time. Both of these movies can be seen as predictive microcosms of where we are today.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> "Breaking the Waves" was his first movie I had seen, though, and his films are particularly hard on the women ... some have called him misogynist because of how poorly the female characters typically fare.


It is true that the women fare ill in his movies, but I don't percieve him as a misogynist at all, rather the opposite. In his films I always sympathise with the women (who most often have the leads; the characters of Kidman, Björk, Gainsbourg, Dunst etc), while the men come of as ignorant, naive and overly-civilized people who thinks that every problem can be solved 'rationally'. And that's what always leads to disaster. 

The men are also the evil, exploiting ones. In "Breaking the waves" Skarsgårds character pretty much turns in to a pimp when he get his back broken. He exploits the sacrifices of Watson and pushes her to sin. But it's she that is condemned by the patriarchs of the community. In "Dancer in the dark" a friend and police officer exploits Björks increasing blindness. He steals the money she has saved for her sons eye surgery and when it all comes around he pitfuly begs for the mercy shot to be released from his shame. Björk gets punished. In Dogville the self-righteous Bettany takes on the role as Kidmans protector. He exploits her vulnuerable position and together with the whole town he betrays her. When Kidman get's the upper hand she puts a bullet in him, and the audience should be clearly on her side by that time. In Antichrist terrible things happen and it's Dafoes fault. He thinks he knows what's best for Gainsbourg and against her will he takes her in to the forest. His male 'rationality' fails and he can't control her. She was proven right, he was proven wrong. Etc. 

Von Triers movies are all about arrogant male-chauvinism which leads to treachery which leads to disaster. He is never forgiving towards the treacherous, this makes him different from most film-makers who tend to stentimentalize the short-comings of men.


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

One of his quotes on celebrity types says that he has more of a connection with the actresses and his female lead characters come from his own personality.


----------



## djqpewpew (Feb 17, 2013)

ManWithoutHats said:


> @_djqpewpew_ - watch any good movies lately?


My lady and I have been in moving/traveling mode lately so not many new views, but there were a few before all of this started. Sidenote: I'm currently at the airport flying to Asheville, NC to visit family, haha.

Though, before we started the whole moving process, the most note-worthy film we watched was Battle Royale. (My, oh my, what a film). Just watch it. If you have Netflix it's on there.
@Bardo Yeah, I've seen A Scanner Darkly, also a really great view in my book. Once again, I love Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

Falling Down is one of my favourites, it seems a bit dry at first but then watching it turn into a straight guy turn into Niko Belic from GTA keeps me interested after watching it several times. 

Happiness (1998) is really out there with some strange humour (though its slightly more common now, what with the internet). Basically follows three separate people going about their lives but doing strange things though it is one of those "If you get offended easily then don't watch it" kind of movies. 

If you want weird Asian movies then Strange Circus is quite out there and on the rather sick side involving incest. Suicide Circle/Suicide Club I believe is from the same director and is well worth the watch and is basically as the title suggests though it can be on the cheesy side at times.

Waking Life just seemed on the pretentious side to me when I watched it, I felt it was poorly presented and Woof summarises my thoughts well but maybe some of my choices also come off as pretentious as well.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

You have not lived if you haven't seen Tetsou: The Iron Man. 






It's an acid trip man.


----------



## LittleFuryThings (Jan 5, 2013)

I second Suicide Club. Anything by Sion Sono really. I’m basically obsessed with him, hence the username and avatar. Love Exposure is probably considered his best and it’s also definitely weird but not in the way Waking Life is. It’s just hilarious and completely unpredictable and out of its mind and I’m tempted to say the best experience you can have as a human being, lol. It’s also really intelligent though too, not just some crazy random movie with nothing to it. And don't be discouraged by the fact it's four hours long, it flies and you don't want it to ever end.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

The Fountain by Darren Aronofsky


----------



## Eros_Passion (Jan 22, 2013)

A Clockwork Orange
The Butterfly Effect
Cannibal Holocaust

Transformers. . . . naw I'm kidding. Michael Bay makes explosions look boring.


----------



## surra (Oct 1, 2012)

David Cronenberg's Spider and Naked Lunch (sorry I'm Finnish so..).

Jacob's Ladder is something you maybe like-


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

A trippy surreal film I made, Kubrickian style and INTP monologue. It's pretty trippy if you wanna check it out.


----------



## heyariwhatsup (Feb 16, 2013)

I'll recommend: Wristcutters: A Love Story (2006)


----------



## Calla (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd recommend Tarsem's _The Fall_, it is glorious. Visually stunning, the plot is carefully designed and in a way it is a lighter version of _Pan's Labyrinth_, which I didn't like as much, though. The Fall has two stories that has been woven into one: the other is about a little gypsy girl who fell while picking oranges and has to stay in the hospital for a while and about a young man who has been seriously injured and tells a story for the girl, and the other one is the story the young man tells. 

The Fall is absolutely one of my favorite movies and I'm rather sad most of the people have never even heard about it.


----------



## Comandante (Apr 25, 2011)

I second a lot of the movie recommendations I am seeing here. 
Now, my post may be unpopular, but I will give a reasoning behind my recommendation.

Here we go: 
Spring Breakers: Directed by Harmony Korine and written by him as well. 

I have personally seen the movie, I have not seen any other of Korine's films, but am planning on it. 
The reason I feel this movie fits under the "insane film suggestions" thread is that it is *just* that. I left the theater unable to tell if Korine had issued myself and other viewers a big "eff-you" (especially female viewers) or had shown us his interpretation and reaction to what American society focuses on: youth, beauty, escape, and freedom. 

It is most likely a mix between these two extremes. I, enjoying metaphors and extrapolation, choose to believe the latter is incorporated to a large extent. 

Honestly the movie made (and still makes) me think a lot.
That's why I recommend it. 

*One should know it is an extremely graphic and misogynistic movie taken at face value, and can disgust and deter viewers. So be warned*


----------



## MyEmuHasEscaped (May 16, 2013)

There aren't many like Waking Life but you could try A scanner darkly which is shot in the same way by the same director Richard Linklater, also check out his film 'Slacker' which is kind of similar.
Some films are the most similar I can think of:
Existenz
Baraka
Naked Lunch
Brazil


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

Repo Man


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

A Tale of Two Sisters also. You won't know what's going on until the last two minutes.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Get baked and watch Pee Wee's Big Adventure


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I really liked *Hick*, and some of my older favorites are *The Lost Highway *(David Lynch, and I recommend this one before Mulhulland Drive, though other people mention that one, I really honestly don't know why); Harmony Korine's *Julian Donkey Boy*, I think it had more substance than Gummo, though you can throw *Gummo *in too if you want.

*The Heart Is Deceitful Above All Things* with Asia Argento is one of the most insane non-horror movies I could suggest; also *Party Monster*.

Pink Floyd's *The Wall*, OF COURSE. 

I saw that when I was 13, dude, you have a lot of catching up to do.

Another recent one would be *Melancholia*; also *The Paperboy*. 

*The Virgin Suicides* is insane in a beautiful way.

*The Double Life of Veronica* (Le Double Vie de Veronique) is in French and I think maybe Polish, but it's worth watching.

I don't know how "insane" you actually want, but you can look those up.

*Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me* (as well as the entire Twin Peaks series) will always be one of my personal favorites, but don't know what it will do for you.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

fourtines said:


> The Virgin Suicides is insane in a beautiful way.


Yes!!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

*Bernie *is also GREAT if you want something lighter, recent, and totally weird. Some of the stuff I listed in my last post is downright fucking disturbing, this one won't scar you for life, but it's still based on very weird real life events and has a surreal quality to it. It's also very funny, I thought.


----------



## icecream (Nov 22, 2011)

The Return (Its about christianity from an atheist point of view? Second time I watched it, I noticed all the little details and symbols)







Dumplings (part of Three extremes). (I liked it due to Bai Lings acting, the freaky revelation is just a part of the theme)







Never let me go (so beautiful)







Women without men (feminist movie?...the garden (paradise) is an intresting way of seing a situation where men oppresses women)


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Although I wouldn't necessarily recommend it, Weekend by Jean Luc Godard is one of the most insane films I have seen. (Try Breathless or Vivre sa Vie instead).

The Tree of Life is one of the best movie I have ever seen. Recently I watched To The Wonder, new film by Terrence Malick, but was a bit disappointed.

Also Zerkola (or any film) by Andrei Tarkovsky.

Naked Lunch by David Kronenberg.

The Fountain by Darren Aronofsky.

Anything by David Lynch.

I'm looking forward to Before Midnight by Richard Linklater.


----------



## Tahlain (May 28, 2013)

I second the David Lynch recommendation. Mulholland Drive is quite odd, but quite good. 

If you like anime you would like movies by Satoshi Kon...
Paprika, Perfect Blue, and Millennium Actress


----------

